# Four Common Roofing Problems



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

1.Installation Issues
2.Improper Maintenance
3.Roof Leaks and Moisture
4.Blow-offs, Tenting, Reduced Wind Uplift Resistance, and Billowing

Can you think of any other common roofing problems? Do you have any 
suggestions in addressing these problems? Please share with us your 
thoughts! http://www.topviewroofing.com


----------



## dtravlnman (Dec 21, 2011)

If this company (topviewroofing) is the same company owned and operated by a man named Darby, steer clear of them.
Darby was in the used car sales business in Texas and will screw you in a heart beat. He used to be located just outside of Austin Tx. and went by the name South Coast Roofing. 
He ran the a storm in Denver and does not pay his salesmen.
He will close up shop and move on to the next storm at the drop of a hat.
Badddd News!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm sorry man, I do not know you.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Not trying to be weird but I believe Owens Corning has the rights to every single pink panther on the planet and the color pink.Especially when using a pink anything that has to do with the construction industry.But for all I know they allow you to use that pink little feller on your logo.Just saying.,


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Is your name Darby? 

TM: Do you mean "baaaad news" of "badddd news"?

Pam: (Interviewing Brennan) Well, Brennan you certainly have had a lot of jobs.
Brennan: I'm a bit of a spark plug...and, Human Resources Lady, I think...
Pam: You know, actually, it's Pam.
Brennan: I'm sorry. Well, Pan...
Pam: No, my name is PAM.
Brennan: Are you saying Pam? or Pan?
Pam: I'm saying Pam. Yeah, I'm sorry, who is this gentlemen behind you? (Dale pokes his head out from behind Brennan)
Dale: Hello, Ms. Lady! I'm Dale, I'm Brennan's stepbrother, and I think I may be able to help with the Pan-Pam dilemma.
Brennan: Yeah, that'd be great.
Dale: Pan.
Pam: Pam.
Brennan: Pand...There's a D on the end.
Dale: With an M.
Pam: There's no D. it's Pam.
Dale: It's like "Comb" except P-A-N-M. N-N. There's two N's.
Brennan: Two M's. That was the confusion.
(Later...)
Pam: I think we've had enough...
Brennan: Shush up for one second. Shut your mouth. Wait. Shut your mouth.
Pam: I'm sorry what did you say?
Brennan: You're just coming off stupid.
Pam: Oh. I'm coming off stupid? You're wearing tuxedos to a job that requires you to clean bathrooms! Please leave this office. We're done with this interview.
Brennan: Do we get any kind of souvenir?
Pam" Get out of my office!!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I was thinkin' the same thing about the logo. I wonder if you are certified, if they let you use it.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> I was thinkin' the same thing about the logo. I wonder if you are certified, if they let you use it.


I am thinking maybe the panther would have to have the trademark and the name O.C attached on its own.

If that type of advertising was legal you could always add the peanuts cast in the front yard watching the panther roof.Hahahaha


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Alot Roofers use the Pink panther logo....unless O.C. tries to sue its a non issue..but I dont think they'd complain that the guy is using their products or giving them free advertising.

Charlotte Roofing, Roof Repair Charlotte NC, Roofing companies in Charlotte NC, Roof Replacement Charlotte North Carolina, Roofing Contractors in Charlotte


----------



## mattkk (Mar 8, 2012)

Yea youv got to be careful with pink panther your right
id say youv got to watch out for installation protocol issues, human error/human management above all else. If your reputable and know how to deal with HR issues and satisfy clients things fall into place.
toronto metal roofing


----------



## slateandtile (Aug 16, 2012)

I would also add to this list:-
bad product knowledge, this is more so with slate because of the low quality slate becoming available now from China and South America.
My personal opinion is that you should run a mile if asked to use this!!
trade qualified installers trying to install material they have not used before ie. asphalt shingle roofers installing slate roofs. Install what you know about!!

Slate and Tile Roofing


----------



## MCASRoofing (Aug 15, 2012)

*Roofing Issues*

I think that pretty much covers it. Homeowners need to me made aware that roofing maintenance at least annually is imperative to ensure a long lasting roof. One great way we can help as roofing contractors is to offer homeowners roofing service contracts after we install new roofing. This will both ensure our roofing work lasts, and save the customer money in the long run. Does anyone offer these service plans? What luck have you had? If you want to talk more on this check out www.westchesternyroofers.com and send MCAS Roofing an email or post on our blog!


----------

